# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  OnniBus.com:lle sisaryhtiö Viroon

## kuukanko

Virossa kaupunkien välinen bussiliikenne vapautuu lokakuussa 2015 ja paikallisten uutisten mukaan Brian Souter on perustanut sinne bussiyhtiön, jota johtavat PolskiBus.com:n ja OnniBus.com:n johtajat. Phototrans.eu:n mukaan Viroon on siirretty Puolasta käytettyjä Astromegoja.

----------


## Rehtori

Brian Souter on perustanut huhtikuussa Viroon yhtiön Bus Transport Holding OÜ minkä on tarkoitus aloittaa halpabussiliikenne Virossa lokakuussa.

http://majandus24.postimees.ee/31896...odavbussiliini

http://www.balticbusinessnews.com/ar...e-to-estonia-1
Tämän uutisen mukaan yhtiön hallituksessa on mm. Mr. Lauri Helme :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Ei varmaan mene kovin paljoa metsään sellainen veikkaus, että jossain vaiheessa lähitulevaisuudessa näillä punaisilla busseilla voisi päästä Tallinnasta Varsovaan asti?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ei varmaan mene kovin paljoa metsään sellainen veikkaus, että jossain vaiheessa lähitulevaisuudessa näillä punaisilla busseilla voisi päästä Tallinnasta Varsovaan asti?


Miksipä ei heti Berliiniin asti?

----------


## JSL

Elii kohta OB alkaa rikkoo kabotaasikieltoo, Viru kilvet ja TIIT ja TÖÖT ajamaan 3/pv sillälailla hienoo pojat!

----------


## kiitokurre

Superbus.com on tuo Viron sisaryhtiön nimi. Nettisivut ei tainnut vielä toimia. Tuolla on jotain lehtijuttua: http://kasulik.delfi.ee/news/uudised...el?id=71726953

----------


## Lasse

> Superbus.com on tuo Viron sisaryhtiön nimi. Nettisivut ei tainnut vielä toimia. Tuolla on jotain lehtijuttua: http://kasulik.delfi.ee/news/uudised...el?id=71726953


Tallinnasta pääsee siis 8 kertaa päivässä Tarttoon, neljästi Narvaan ja viidesti Pärnuun. Lähtöpaikka Tallinnassa on satama, muissa kauoungeissa linja-autoasemat.

----------


## kalle.

Ovatkohan nämä superbussit pakasta vedettyä uutta kalustoa vaiko onnibussilta tai jostain muusta soutterin firmasta tulevia sisäänajettuja yksilöitä?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ovatkohan nämä superbussit pakasta vedettyä uutta kalustoa vaiko onnibussilta tai jostain muusta soutterin firmasta tulevia sisäänajettuja yksilöitä?


Puolasta ymmärtääkseni

----------


## kalle.

> Puolasta ymmärtääkseni


Ok, eipä toki sillä että sillä mitään väliä olisi, kunhan uteliaisuuttani kyselin.

edit, tuollahan se olikin jo ketjun ensimmäisessä viestissäkin jo mainittu.

----------


## killerpop

> Ok, eipä toki sillä että sillä mitään väliä olisi, kunhan uteliaisuuttani kyselin.
> 
> edit, tuollahan se olikin jo ketjun ensimmäisessä viestissäkin jo mainittu.


Tosin ylhäällä ollut linkki ei tainnut enää olla validi, kun noita Astromegoja on tarkennettu mm moottoritietojen suhteen, niin toimivampi osoite lienee http://phototrans.eu/2415,23178,12820,0.html

----------


## Allison

Autonumerot ovat E401-E408 käyttöönottopäivämääräjärjestyksessä. Näin jää Onnille 300-sarja ja tuonne markkina-alueelle 400-sarja.

Toimin yhtiön toimitusjohtajana.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Autonumerot ovat E401-E408 käyttöönottopäivämääräjärjestyksessä. Näin jää Onnille 300-sarja ja tuonne markkina-alueelle 400-sarja.
> 
> Toimin yhtiön toimitusjohtajana.


Onko Onnin seuraava sarja sitten 500- sarja, kun autoja tulee lisää ja vanhimpia aletaan poistaa?

----------


## Allison

> Onko Onnin seuraava sarja sitten 500- sarja, kun autoja tulee lisää ja vanhimpia aletaan poistaa?


500-sarja on Polskin Plaxtoneilla.

http://phototrans.eu/2415,13741,10379,0.html

Numeroita voi käyttää uudelleen vanhan poistuessa.

----------


## Rehtori

Mielenkiintoista nähdä, tuleeko Plaxtoneita myös Suomeen.

Ei liity sinänsä ketjuun, mutta pohjolassa eksoottisia kaksikerrosautoja olisi Plaxtonin lisäksi esim. Linköpingissä majaapitävän Stångåbussin Ayatsit. Näitä Espanjalaisia en ole muualla nähnyt. Niillä ajetaan ainakin Norrköpingin seutuliikennettä mistä pari kuvaa alla tältä keväältä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mielenkiintoista nähdä, tuleeko Plaxtoneita myös Suomeen.
> 
> Ei liity sinänsä ketjuun, mutta pohjolassa eksoottisia kaksikerrosautoja olisi Plaxtonin lisäksi esim. Linköpingissä majaapitävän Stångåbussin Ayatsit. Näitä Espanjalaisia en ole muualla nähnyt.


Ayatseja on Helsingissä turistiliikenteessä


Plaxton olisi tosiaan mielenkiintoinen lisä maamme kaukovuoroliikennekalustoon.

----------


## Allison

Plaxtonin omistaa sama taho, joka omistaa enemmistön Onnista. Eli se olisi sitten vähän kuten Onnin KaBus  :Wink:

----------


## anttipng

Vielä kun Superbus veisi Rigaan ja Kaunasiin tai Vilnaan saakka.

----------


## Bussipoika

Milloinkohan mahtaa alkaa Superbus.comin liikennöinti?

----------


## ode98

Syksymmällä pitäs alkaa, tarkkoja aikoja eikä aikatauluja oo kuiteskaan vielä julkastu.

Tuossa kuitenkin heidän kotisivunsa:http://www.superbus.com/

----------


## anttipng

Meinaakohan superbus ajaa suomen rekkarissa niin kuin nettisivujen kuva väittää? Enpä usko

----------


## Lasse

> Meinaakohan superbus ajaa suomen rekkarissa niin kuin nettisivujen kuva väittää? Enpä usko


8 VanHoolia on jo rekisteröitynä Virossa:

http://ebus.ee/index.php?a=ps&v=list&did=364

----------


## Lasse

Heille keitä asia kiinnostaa,  niin tässä lehtijuttu mistä selviää Superbussien lähtöajat:
http://m.kasulik.delfi.ee/article.php?id=71961177

----------


## kiitokurre

http://www.tallinnatutuksi.fi/2015/0...l?spref=fb&m=1

----------


## antti

Virossa osataan pistää kapuloita rattaisiin  http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...n-byrokratiaan

----------


## tkp

> Virossa osataan pistää kapuloita rattaisiin  http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...n-byrokratiaan


Vai noudatetaanko siellä lakia tiukemmin kuin kotimaassamme? "Luvat heltyvät todennäköisesti lokakuussa, jolloin joukkoliikennöintiä koskeva laki muuttuu ja kilpailu vapautuu nykyisestään."

Se että joku haluaa aloittaa toiminnan ennen lakimuutosta ja homma tyssää niin saa lähinnä katsoa itseään peiliin...

----------


## deepthroat

Kyllähän lait on tehty noudatettaviksi, myös joukkoliikenteessä. Turha on Helken itkeä suomalaisissa lehdissä, kun Virossa ei ole myönnetty Viron joukkoliikennelainsäädännön vastaisia liikennöintilupia.

----------


## Allison

Viron joukkoliikennekaissa ei ole ongelmaa. Ongelma on viraston sisäinen soveltamisohje, joka on lainvastainen. Se nimittäin perustuu tarveharkintaan.

Ja sitä paitsi EU:n palvelusopimusasetus EU 1370/2007 on suoraan sovellettavaa lainsäädäntöä ja se ajaa yli kansallisesta lainsäädännöstä. Sen mukaan tarveharkinta on reittiliikennelupamallissa laiton. Jos tarveharkintaa haluaa harjoittaa, tulee käyttää brutto- tai nettomalleja.

Tapasin Viron liikenneministerin tällä viikolla kaksi kertaa ja minulle kävi ilmi, että laki, Viron parlamentti, ministeri ja ennen kaikkea yleinen mielipide on avoimen kilpailun puolella. Ainoa asia mikä täytyy nyt saattaa kuntoon on soveltamisohjeiden korjaus, mikä on vääjäämätöntä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ei varmaan mene kovin paljoa metsään sellainen veikkaus, että jossain vaiheessa lähitulevaisuudessa näillä punaisilla busseilla voisi päästä Tallinnasta Varsovaan asti?


Osui ja upposi! PolskiBus aloittaa 1.10.15 reitin Varsova-Bialystok-Vilna-Riika-Tallinna yhteistyössä SuperBusin kanssa. Vuoroja on 2 päivässä suuntaansa. Hinnat näyttäisivät alkavan 20 zl:sta, eli viidestä eurosta. Matka-aika on 17h 05min. http://www.polskibus.com/en/polskibus-gold

----------


## Allison

Tänään koulutettiin kuljettajille Astromega. Uuden varikon wc-tyhjennyspaikka on suunniteltu Astromegan mitoille, kuten punaisesta kiveyksestä näkee. Torstaina aloitetaan Tallinna-Riiga-Vilna-Varsova -reitin liikennöinti.

----------


## 339-DF

Tarkoittaako reittinumeron B-kirjain Baltiaa vai jotain muuta? Kaikilla kolmella maalla siis sama etukirjain?

----------


## Allison

> Tarkoittaako reittinumeron B-kirjain Baltiaa vai jotain muuta? Kaikilla kolmella maalla siis sama etukirjain?


Baltian laajuinen liikenne B-numeroilla, Viron sisäisen E-numeroilla ja Latviat ja Liettuat L-koodeilla.

Tässä Postimees -lehden kuvia tältä päivältä:

http://www.postimees.ee/galerii/6216...ndiga//4541739

----------


## anttipng

Tallinna - Varsova 35 euroa
Tallinna - Vilna 5 euroa ja Vilna - Varsova 10 euroa

Kaikki hinnat samalle vuorolle 6.10.

Kannattaa tarkistaa, ettei maksa liikaa.

----------


## Allison

> Tallinna - Varsova 35 euroa
> Tallinna - Vilna 5 euroa ja Vilna - Varsova 10 euroa
> 
> Kaikki hinnat samalle vuorolle 6.10.
> 
> Kannattaa tarkistaa, ettei maksa liikaa.


Tämän oli Viron lehdistökin bongannut eilen. Kyse ei ole mistään huijauksesta eikä hintadifferoinnista vaan siitä, että auton kapasiteettia myydään kahden eri verkkokaupan kautta ja nämä koneet eivät ole toisiinsa kytkettyjä. Vaikka hintataulukot ovat samat, syntyy väkisin tilanne, jossa toisesta myllystä on ensin ostettu euron liput pois ja toisessa niitä on vielä tarjolla. Mutta vastasimme mediaan, että kuluttaja voi katsoa hinnat molemmista palveluista ja ostaa sieltä, mistä kulloinkin halvemmalla saa.

Lainsäädännön vuoksi lippuja on myytävä molempia kanavia pitkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:29 ----------

SuperBus sai hakemansa luvat. Liikenne alkaa 14.12.2015.

Näiden linkkien kautta näkee pysähtymispaikat ja aikataulut:

Pysäkit:

http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/3381209/vaata-millistes-vaikekohtades-hakkab-superbus-peatuma

Aikataulut:

http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/3380811/superbusi-ninanips-eesti-firmadele

----------


## markus1979

Olen SuperBussilla pari matkaa tehnyt, yllättävän väljää on ollut. En tiedä ovatko virolaiset sitten niin isänmaallisia, mutta Luxit tuntuvat olevan Tarton suuntaan usein hyvinkin täysiä, nämä taasen pikemminkin tyhjiä. Toivottavasti tilanne tasaantuu ja SuperBus jaksaa jatkaa ja laajentua. Kilpailua tarvitaan ja vaikka Luxia olen suosinut, olen edullisempien hintojen myötä hyötynyt SuperBussin tulosta välillisesti huomattavasti.

Aiemmin Luxin lippu Tarttoon oli aina sen reilun kympin, nyt pitää olla jo huonoa tuuria jos joutuu yli kuusi maksamaan. SuperBussille löytää lippuja vielä selvästi halvemmalla. En tiedä kuinka kauan näin voi jatkua, mutta toisaalta, onhan nyt matalasesonkikin.

Lähtökohtaisesti loistava ajatus lähteä satamasta, suomalaiselle matkustajalle ainakin. Mutta myös moni tallinnalainen asuu huomattavasti lähempänä satamaa kuin bussiasemaa, joka on itse asiassa yllättävän kaukana esim. vanhasta kaupungista. Ratikalla sinne toki pääsee näppärästi.

Sataman etuna on myös se, että bussi on useimmiten tyhjä ja paikan saa valita vapaammin. Tämä on erityisen tärkeää, sillä ainakin Lux Expressiin nähden nämä bussit ovat ahtaita ja mikä pahinta, paikkaa ei saa valita lippua ostettaessa. Tämä on ehkä pahin puute.

Joku tuttu taisi väittää, että oikealla ja vasemmalla puolella on jalkatilaa eri tavalla, tätä en osaa kommentoida. Olen itse istunut ylhäällä aivan edessä ja alhaalla pöydän ääressä. Alhaalla matkustelu oli ehkä mukavampaa, mutta hienona kesäpäivänä maisemia toki olisi kiva katsella ylhäällä, pimeässä räntäkelissä ei niin erittäin.

Aiemmin tässä ketjussa mainostettu Varsovan linja on talvikaudeksi lopettu, mitään en ole nähnyt sen uudelleenavaamisesta. Sen sijaan mainostettiin, että ilmeisesti toukokuussa pidennetään kolme päivittäistä Pärnun vuoroa Riikaan. Ilmeisesti pienenä vastavetona Lux tarjoaa nyt Riian lähtöjä alkaen 5e.

http://www.superbus.com/et/pressitea...=20160112_0001
http://www.luxexpress.eu/tallinn-riia

----------


## buszilla

Mielestäni Superbusin toimintaa Virossa on saattanut keskinkertainen ja puolitehoinen meininki eritoten markkinoinnin osalta. Muutamia satunnaisia huomioita mitä nyt tulee mieleen:
Ainakin joulukuussa oli WLAN-verkko edelleen Polskibus-nimellä. Bussit kuitenkin olleet jo puoli vuotta Virossa, wtf? Nyt ei oo tullut tsekattua eikä kyllä paljon matkusteltuakaan.Kotisivu Superbus.com oletuskielenä oli kuukausitolkulla englanti. Mikä fiilis oli mennä Onnibus.com, jossa ensi töikseen joutuisi hapuilemaan Suomen lipun kuvaa, jotta kieli olisi kotoisempaa? Niinpä..Kieli kotisivulla on hyvin surkeaa. Esim. "Pange tähele, et sa pead olema Eesti pangakonto, et oleks võimalik kasutada panga nime makseviis." on yhtä hyvää viroa kuin "Huomaa, että sinun täytyy olla Viron pankkitili, että olisi mahdollista käyttää pankin nimen maksutapa." on hyvää suomea.Jonkun aikaa sitten Facebook-sivuilla järjestetty Superbus-visa oli huonosti järjestetty ja siinä saivat palkintoja ns. tietokone-nörtit ja muut säätäjät, koska esim. kaiken Superbusiin liittyvän ulkoa osaavalla ei ollut minkäänlaisia mahdollisuuksia menestyä ns. normisuorituksella. Sen verran epärealistisia olivat parhaiden ajat.Tallinna-Tartto välillä palloilee paljon opiskelijoita. Tätä euroistaan tarkkaa porukkaa ei ole saatu eikä edes yritetty houkutella superbussin kyytiin. Ei ole paljoa näkynyt Lucky-maskottia kampuksilla jakamassa opiskelijoille tuiki tärkeitä kuulakärkikyniä, ei mitään julisteita ilmoitustauluilla.Satamasta starttaaminen Tallinnasta on hyvä juttu, mutta mielestäni sitäkään ei ole turhan näkyvästi markkinoitu. Yhä edelleen kohtaan niitä, joille tulee yllätyksenä, että satamastakin pääsee suoraan Tarton-bussin kyytiin.

Muita ajatuksia:
Mediassa on vastaanotto ollut jokseenkin skeptistä. Penkkitilan ahtaudesta on valitettu. Syystäkin, sillä ahdastahan tuolla on. Virolaiset ovatkin keskimäärin pidempiä kuin suomalaiset. Tämä on luonut monille sen verran varmat mielikuvat busseista, ettei kyytiin olla tultu edes sitä ensimmäistä kertaa ottakseen asioista itse selvää.Virossa bussiliput ostetaan keskitetysti tpilet.ee -järjestelmästä. Superbusin aikataulut näkyvät tässä, mutta lippuja ei voi etukätene ostaa tätä palvelua käyttäen vaan tpilet.ee neuvoo, että lippuja voi ostaa linja-autoasemalta, lippuautomaatista tai bussista. Ei mainintaa, että niitä lippuja voi ostaa Superbusin kotisivuilta. Huomionarvoista on, että tämä tpilet.ee-järjestelmä kuuluu samaan ryhmään Mootor Grupp yhtiöihin yhdessä mm. Seben ja Lux Expressin kanssa! Tässä on vähän tälläistä Matkahuolto vs. Onnibus asetelmaa.  :Very Happy:  Hommaan on kuitenkin lähdetty Superbusin taholta syystä että linjaluvan haussa saa parhaiten pisteitä kun on mahdollisimman monta lipunostotapaa.

Toivoisin toki, että Superbus.com homma lähtisi skulaamaan Virossakin. Täällä ei toki ole ollut mahdollisuutta sellaiseen hintamullistukseen kuin Suomessa, liput ovat Sebellä/Luxilla ja muilla olleet jo ennestäänkin senhintaisia että mitään "oman auton bussiin" -vaihtajien segmenttiä ei ole. Lisäksi Luxin Irizarien kyyti on niin hyvää, ettei sieltä moni hevillä pois vaihda muutaman euron säästääkseen. Sama täällä. Astromegat on kauniinpunaisia ja komeita kapistuksia, mutta kyytiin ei kiinnosta mennä, vaikka siinä pari euroa säästäisikin. Tekijöillä on kyllä sen verran kovat meriitit, jotta tätä projektia ei parane vielä kuopata ja seuraan edelleen mielenkiinnolla tilanteen kehittymistä.

----------


## Allison

> Mielestäni Superbusin toimintaa Virossa on saattanut keskinkertainen ja puolitehoinen meininki eritoten markkinoinnin osalta.
> 
> Toivoisin toki, että Superbus.com homma lähtisi skulaamaan Virossakin. Täällä ei toki ole ollut mahdollisuutta sellaiseen hintamullistukseen kuin Suomessa, liput ovat Sebellä/Luxilla ja muilla olleet jo ennestäänkin senhintaisia että mitään "oman auton bussiin" -vaihtajien segmenttiä ei ole. Lisäksi Luxin Irizarien kyyti on niin hyvää, ettei sieltä moni hevillä pois vaihda muutaman euron säästääkseen. Sama täällä. Astromegat on kauniinpunaisia ja komeita kapistuksia, mutta kyytiin ei kiinnosta mennä, vaikka siinä pari euroa säästäisikin. Tekijöillä on kyllä sen verran kovat meriitit, jotta tätä projektia ei parane vielä kuopata ja seuraan edelleen mielenkiinnolla tilanteen kehittymistä.


Erittäin arvokas lista, kiitos siitä! Eikä tarvinnut maksaa konsultille kymppitonnia. Tämän listan pohjalta lähden alkavalla viikolla käymään jengin kanssa asioita läpi.

T: Lauri

----------


## markus1979

Tästä päivästä on myynnissä liput Riikaan, tuttuun 1+1 hintaan.

Liikenne alkaa 23.5, kolme lähtöä päivässä.

Astromegojen lisäksi ajoon tulee Altanoita, ne käsittääkseni tulee juuri Riian linjalle.

Riian linja on Pärnun linjan "pidennys".

----------


## markus1979

Superbussilla oli tänään Ülemisten kauppakeskuksen pihassa Altano näytillä ja ilmaisia sirkushuveja.

Tässä pari kuvaa tapahtumasta:

----------


## markus1979

Superbus lopettaa luun vaihteessa, syynä viron ministeriön tulkinnat liikennelupa-asiassa:

http://m.postimees.ee/section/582/3774535

Saas nähkä kuinka pian Lux Expressin hinnat nousevat..

----------


## kuukanko

> Superbus lopettaa luun vaihteessa, syynä viron ministeriön tulkinnat liikennelupa-asiassa:


SuperBusin omilla sivuilla on tiedote asiasta myös englanniksi. Sen mukaan yhtiö olisi kyllä saanut jatkaa nykyisten lupien mukaista liikennettä. Se ei kuitenkaan näytä riittävän yhtiölle eli todennäköisesti nykyinen liikenne on niin kannattamatonta, ettei ole edes valoa tunnelin päässä.

Tämä haiskahtaa kyllä vähän siltä, että lupaviranomaiset pitävät kotimaisen firman puolia. Virossa ei yllättäisi, vaikka olisi lahjuksiakin pelissä.

----------


## Eppu

> Tämä haiskahtaa kyllä vähän siltä, että lupaviranomaiset pitävät kotimaisen firman puolia. Virossa ei yllättäisi, vaikka olisi lahjuksiakin pelissä.


Kyllähän tämä seikka oli nähtävissä jo lupaprosessin alkaessa. Toisaalta virossa on niin pienet markkinat että homma ei missään vaiheessa voinut kannattaa. Etenkin kun noita lipun hintoja seurasi niin kahta euroa enimmäkseen...

Mahtaakohan kalusto matkata eteenpäin tänne suomen puolelle?

----------


## hana

> Superbus lopettaa luun vaihteessa, syynä viron ministeriön tulkinnat liikennelupa-asiassa:
> 
> http://m.postimees.ee/section/582/3774535
> 
> Saas nähkä kuinka pian Lux Expressin hinnat nousevat..


Kuinka monta bussia Superbussilla oli ajossa Virossa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Etenkin kun noita lipun hintoja seurasi niin kahta euroa enimmäkseen...


Silloin kun ensimmäiset paikat myydään halvimmalla, johtaa pienet matkustajamäärät rankkaan tappiollisuuteen: ne harvatkin matkustajat pääsevät matkustamaan poskettoman halvalla, joten tuloja ei tule kuin ihan nimeksi. Eiköhän Virossakin lippujen keskihinta olisi ollut jotain ihan muuta, jos bussit olisi saatu täyteen.

----------


## deepthroat

Tämän humpuuki pölinän jälkeen voinen kertoa hieman lähempänä totuutta olevan version:  Souter Investment myi jo aiemmin kesällä Megabussin euroopan toiminnot Saksalaiselle Flixxbussille. Kaupan ulkopuolelle jäivät tiettävästi vain SuperBus, PolskiBus, sekä OnniBus. Tämän jälkeen SB lopetettiin, OB:n kalusto siirrettiin Nordean rahoitusyhtiölle Souterilta. PolskiBussista ei vielä selvää tietoa. Eli Brexitin myötä myös Souterexit toutunee. Johtuen siitä, että brittiläinen Eu:n ulkopuolinen veroparatiisiyhtiö tulee olevan erittäin vaikeassa liiketoiminnallisessa vlikädessäBrittien lähtiessä ulos europan talousyhteisöstä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämän humpuuki pölinän jälkeen voinen kertoa hieman lähempänä totuutta olevan version:  Souter Investment myi jo aiemmin kesällä Megabussin euroopan toiminnot Saksalaiselle Flixxbussille. Kaupan ulkopuolelle jäivät tiettävästi vain SuperBus, PolskiBus, sekä OnniBus. Tämän jälkeen SB lopetettiin, OB:n kalusto siirrettiin Nordean rahoitusyhtiölle Souterilta. PolskiBussista ei vielä selvää tietoa. Eli Brexitin myötä myös Souterexit toutunee. Johtuen siitä, että brittiläinen Eu:n ulkopuolinen veroparatiisiyhtiö tulee olevan erittäin vaikeassa liiketoiminnallisessa vlikädessäBrittien lähtiessä ulos europan talousyhteisöstä.


Ja omasta tarinastasi ainoat kohdat mitkä ei ole humpuukipölinää on Megabusin Euroopan toimintojen myynti (siinäkin Megabus jäi Flixbus-liikennöitsijäksi) ja SuperBusin tuleva lopetus.

----------


## killerpop

> Kuinka monta bussia Superbussilla oli ajossa Virossa?


8x Astromega
3x Altano
Luulisin että http://phototrans.eu/24,23178,0,Bus_...olding_O_.html kalustolista on täydellinen

----------


## tkp

> Ja omasta tarinastasi ainoat kohdat mitkä ei ole humpuukipölinää on Megabusin Euroopan toimintojen myynti (siinäkin Megabus jäi Flixbus-liikennöitsijäksi) ja SuperBusin tuleva lopetus.


Onko ob:n kalusto aina ollut Nordean rahoittamaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko ob:n kalusto aina ollut Nordean rahoittamaa?


Ainakin 23.5.2014 EMS-606:n omistaja oli OnniBus.com Oy. Tuoreemmissa Astromegoissa omistajana taas tuntuu olevan Nordea Rahoitus.

Alkuvuodesta 2014 pankeissa on varmaan vaan naurettu OB:n suunnitelmille ja sitten kun OB:sta on tullut tunnettu, on rahoitushanat auenneet.

----------


## antti

Minulle soitti eräs virolainen bussimies, ja hän kertoi Viron maanteeametissa oltavan murheellisia väitteistä, että Superbussin loppu olisi jotenkin heidän vikansa. Kuulemma Superbus sai vuorot ihan hakemustensa mukaan ja heille kerrottiin vuoroja myönnettäessä, että näitä pitää sitten ajaa kaksi vuotta ja lopetustilanteessa pitää tehdä ilmoitus 90 päivää ennen. Seitsemän ja puoli kuukautta oli tässä tapauksessa vastoin sopimusta. Epäiltiin lopetusilmoitusksen julkituontia  perjantai-iltapäivänä tarkoitukselliseksi, kun viranomaisilta ei saatu heti vastinetta.

----------


## markus1979

En toki tunne kaikkia yksityiskohtia, mutta ihan tiedotusvälineitä seuranneena tilanteen jonkinlainen kärjistyminen alkoi noin vuosi sitten. 

MootorGrupilla on hieman Matkahuoltoa vastaava asema, he pyörittävät pakettibisnestä (Cargobus), Tallinnan linja-autoasemaa ja kuljetusyhtiöiden yhteistä lipunmyyntijärjestelmää (T-Pilet), sekä paria suurinta liikennöitsijää (brändit Lux, Simpel, Sebe), Tarton kaupunkiliikennettä ja myös lukuisia maakuntalinjoja. Kaikki muut toimijat ovat selvästi pienempiä.

On liene kohtuullista sanoa, että heidän käsissään on merkittävin osa virolaista linja-autoliikennettä.

Kilpailun "vapautumisen" alla bussiliikennettä säätelevän Maanteeametin (maantievirasto) johtaja siirtyi MootorGrupille (muistaakseni lipunmyyntipuolelle) ja vastaavasti hänen tilalleen valittiin entinen MootorGrupin johtaja. Kilpailijat epäilivät näiden siirtojen hyödyntäneen MootorGrupia. 

SuperBusin pääasiallinen argumentti on ymmärtääkseni ollut lakien epäoikeudenmukainen tulkinta, ei niinkään säädökset itsessään. Uusia liikennelupia on myönnetty ns. kauneuskilpailun perusteella. Maantievirasto on pisteyttänyt ja arvottanut uusia hakemuksia ja arvioinut, onko niille tilaa markkinoilla. Pisteitä on saanut esimerkiksi pysähdysten määrästä. Tämä on johtanut siihen, että liikennelupahakemuksiin on lisäilty "haamupysäkkejä", joissa matkustajia ei juuri näy. Liikennöitsijät eivät halua lisätä tärkeämpiä välipysäkkejä, joista voisi joku matkustaja oikeasti kyytiin tullakin, sillä se pidentäisi matka-aikaa. Valtaosa matkustajista ilmeisesti haluaa non-stop-linjoja suurien kaupunkien väliin.

Päällekkäisiä vuoroja ei ole haluttu myöntää. Koska parhaat lähtöajat esimerkiksi Tallinnan ja Tarton välillä on MootorGrupilla, on kilpailijoilla käytännössä mahdotonta rakentaa kilpailukykyistä aikataulua. En muista säädöksiä tarkkaan, mutta muistelen esimerkiksi sääntöjen kieltäneen avaamasta linjaa jonka lähtöaika oli lähempänä kuin 15 minuuttia jo liikennöivästä linjasta. Kun Lux Express liikennöi tasa- ja puolitunnein, ei kilpailijoille, vanhoille tai uusille jää kuin rippeet. Ja näillä asiakkaita ei houkutella.

Itse arvioisin, että Virossa bussiliikenteen hintataso on ollut melko järkevä ja palvelutaso (erityisesti Lux) on kehittynyt korkeaksi. Tässä tilanteessa uuden kilpailijan on hyvin vaikea tarjota mitään uutta. Bussien pitäisi olla selvästi parempia, hintojen selvästi matalampia ja aikataulujen huomattavasti joustavampia. Tallinnan ja Tarton välillä en usko, että tämä mitenkään olisi mahdollista. Toki, maasta löytyy muitakin reittejä, mutta ne ovat kuitenkin merkitykseltään selvästi toisarvoisia ja pelkästään niiden varaan yksikään kilpailija ei toimintaansa rakentaisi. 

SuperBussin olisi siis pitänyt päästä ajamaan 18 tuntia vuorokaudessa tasatunnein tärkeimpiin kaupunkeihin vitosen lippuhinnalla (tai jopa alle) Luxia paremmilla busseilla (ja paremmilla palveluilla). Suomessa lähtötilanne oli aivan toinen, sen Onnin menestys näyttää. Maassa maan tavalla.

----------


## kiitokurre

Superbussin kuljettajille tarjottu mahdollisuus siirtyä Onnibussille http://pluss.postimees.ee/v2/3777223...-keele-kursusi

----------


## antti

Ei ne Superbussin vuorojen lähtöaikavertailu muihin nähden niin huonolta vaikuta. Nettisivulta http://www.tpilet.ee voi verrata asiaa niinkauan kuin heinäkuuta riittää. Superbussin reitit ovat suoraan linkkeinä t-piletin avaussivulla.  Superbus-vuorot on merkitty:  Bus Transport Holding OÜ, SuperBus,

----------


## markus1979

Valtaosa (9) busseista (11) siirtyy Suomeen:

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...pos=luetuimmat

----------


## Allison

> Valtaosa (9) busseista (11) siirtyy Suomeen:
> 
> http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...pos=luetuimmat


Parin tunnin päästä saattaa näkyä mielenkiintoista kalustoa Länsiterminaalissa  :Wink: 

Tässä Postimees-lehden julkaisemia kuvia Tallinnan satamasta:

http://www.postimees.ee/3784985/fotod-huvasti-superbus

----------


## killerpop

> Valtaosa (9) busseista (11) siirtyy Suomeen:


No tämä ei yllätä mitenkään, ymmärtääkseni Onnibus.com:n liikenne Suomessa lisääntyy taas muutaman auton verran, kun elokuun puoliväli koittaa. Useampi lupahakemus oli ainakin hyväksytty, avoimista ei ole kyllä käsitystä.

Kun ekan kerran uutisoitiin että SuperBus lopettaa, tuli heti mieleen, että tällä saadaan samalla helpoimmalla tavalla tyydytettyä lisäautotarve Suomessa.

----------


## markus1979

Ja MootorGrupp sai uusia lähtöaikoja melko lähelle SuperBussin entisiä:

http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/382795...t-kiiresti-ara

----------

